# Ego AIO to SMOK V8



## Drekay (13/4/18)

Looking to upgrade my vaping experience and need some advice. Currently vaping on a Joyetech Ego AIO with a 0.5ohm coil. Have been suggested a SMOK V8 stick that will give me a better vape. My question is, can I change the tank on the battery to a better RDA (i think it is called) and what will this battery take??? Any suggestions welcome.


----------

